# Got me a new catfish



## benny (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi guys,

Was at the shop yesterday and they had 3 of these. I couldn't resist and I took one home!










Cheers,


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow hes neat!


----------

